# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Will Letrozole reverse my Gyno?

## Steve83

Im 28, 6'0 and 110kgs (242 pounds) and have been going to the gym for about 4 years now. About 1 and a half years ago ran a cycle of D-Bols, Test and Deca for 8 weeks with ok results, but stupidly didnt really know what I was doing and ended up with a little gyno which I still have today. So all up its been there over a year and 3 months. I think it may need to be cut out as it has seem to have set and really dred thinking about going under the knife.

I had someone tell me about Letrozole and that it will reverse and get rid of it. Is this true?

If so how much do I need to take and for how long?

This gyno is really making me self conscious as people do notice it under my shirt and always comment.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks

----------


## Livinlean

I tried letro for gyno I got naturally. I ran 2.5 bottles noticed a reduction but it still remained. Although I ran the letro about 4 years after the gyno I would say save the money for surgery. I have heard of people having results about 6 months after but not many have luck after the year mark.

----------


## Steve83

Wow really!!? Well would be taking it in tab form, but you said 2.5 bottles? Can you get it as an injectable aswell?

Is your gyno gone now completely from the letro after taking it for 4 years?

thanks dude

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Wow really!!? Well would be taking it in tab form, but you said 2.5 bottles? Can you get it as an injectable aswell?
> 
> Is your gyno gone now completely from the letro after taking it for 4 years?
> 
> thanks dude


he pprobably meant he bought it as a research chem and drank it.

----------


## Livinlean

> Wow really!!? Well would be taking it in tab form, but you said 2.5 bottles? Can you get it as an injectable aswell?
> 
> Is your gyno gone now completely from the letro after taking it for 4 years?
> 
> thanks dude


Sorry should have clarified. I did use a research chem and drank it. It isn't gone but its much smaller, if my BF% is under 8 its not even visible but I am at 9.2 now and it sucks  :Frown:

----------


## Steve83

Oh ok so it worked to a certain extent but not to completely get rid of it. Well I think im sitting around 30 BF% but most of it sits around my hips and ass.

But losing weight will make it look a lot less noticable?

Is taking Letrozole in tab form as good as liquid?

Thanks for getting back to me

----------


## CJWhy

30%BF? wow.

i've had gyno (puberty gyno since 13, now 20) got it removed in july and ive never felt better. My surgeon said usually the only solution is going under the knife. theres no special pill, potion that'll get rid off it, whether its from AAS or puberty. lowering your BF will help, but will not get rid of it. 

GL, hope this helped brother.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Bro, your BF is what's killing you. How can you know whats gyno and whats adipose tissue behind your nipple at 30%? No offense, but at 30% you probably just have man boobs.

If it is gyno, once you get your BF% down, I would try tamox at 20mg for 2 weeks and if no change up it to 40mg for another couple weeks. Tamox works wonders for many people. 

If that doesn't work, then try the letro at 2.5mg per day for at least 4 weeks. It takes at least 5 - 7 days to become saturated in your body and take effect so do not give up after 1 or 2 weeks. It will make you feel like shit as you will not have any estrogen in your body. Your sex drive will be non-existent, your immune system will be suppressed, and your joints will probably hurt. If it does work, take another AI or tamox as you taper off of it as there will be an estrogen rebound effect and you don't want your gyno to come right back due to elevated estrogen levels. 

If letro doesn't work, then call a dr......

----------

